# Pop-out Prop (FrightProps Parking Wiper Motor and PicoVolt Controller)



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent work! That system would work really well for opening/closing coffin lids, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a fun prop!:jol:

Having something work this way without pneumatics is a real plus. I know a lot of folks adore pneumatics, but the sound always seems to take away from the illusion of reality, at least for me.


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks and yes it would. If the coffin lid only needs to open a little, a door lock actuator would be less complicated and much less expensive. They can be found on Amazon.com at Amazon.com: CfD® Universal Car Power Door Lock Actuator 12-Volt Motor (2 Pack): [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51amDM2azvL


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. The problem to overcome on this prop was getting it to stop and pause before going back in. The solution was a Parking Wiper Motor and PicoVolt Controller. True, a pneumatic would have worked easily, but I always like a good challenge.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I am also put off by the incredible noise of an air compressor. I've been looking for a way to do a pop-up and this looks really sweet. Thanks for showing your set-up. Makes it easier for me to try it.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Great prop with a nice fast action.


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

Great work , thanks for the detailed instruction


----------

